
A Voice Cuts Through, and Adds to, the Intrigue of Russia’s Cyberattacks - ChrisArchitect
http://www.nytimes.com/2016/09/28/world/europe/russia-hacker-vladimir-fomenko-king-servers.html
======
kushti
“Russian hacker” = Colloquial (US): 1. Gremlin; boogeyman; mischievous
imaginary troll; 2. A rhetorical device used to misdirect attention from
embarrassing acts of political or ethical malfeasance.

~~~
whybroke
>..imaginary..

um, no

A hostile foreign power hacking a government related server containing
potential sensitive data and then spewing that data such as to disrupt a US
election is vastly more significant than putting that data on the server in
the first place.

One casts light on a candidates decision making process, the other is pretty
close to an act of war.

~~~
bskdjx
Hacking elections is a declaration of war? Then the US should be at war with
dozens of countless!

Oh, wait... It is!

~~~
whybroke
While you statement is hyperbole and your logic is Tu Quoque, it's clear the
US does some very bad things.

But you can be absolutely certain that anything that Putin is trying to do is
absolutely guaranteed to vastly worsen that both inside and outside the
country.

~~~
colordrops
If you are going to be throwing out big words, it's not Tu Quoque, it's
sarcastic.

~~~
ethanbond
The comment wasn't sarcastic at all. It was implying that the US hacks
elections and that that is somehow a mitigating factor into how wrong it is
for Russia to do it to us.

That's tu quoque. Not sarcasm.

------
tr352
"“If the F.B.I. asks, we are ready to supply the I.P. addresses, the logs,” he
said, referring to internet protocols, which identify a particular web page or
device."

They should create a GUI interface using visual basic to track this so called
"internet protocol" that will identify the perpetrators.

------
bradscarleton
This is bogus. If the US really thinks that Russia did the hack, then it's not
because of an originating IP or company in Russia.

The US probably has hacked Russian communications from somewhere else that
actually points the finger. However, they would never give that information
up.

Either that or they have hacked a huge chain of these proxy operations, but
that seems like a tall order.

~~~
rlucas
Most of what I've heard of being used as support for attribution are
"fingerprints" left behind on compromised devices. Things like characteristics
of how variables were named in interpeted code, how binaries were compiled,
specific attack vectors used, etc. I can't recall anyone recently pointing to
first-hop originating IPs as being definitive evidence, in this age of cheaply
traded botnets.

~~~
ww520
Code and tools can be bought and sold.

~~~
ethanbond
Arms dealers are still implicated into the crimes committed with said arms.
Both the CIA and KGB/FSB should know that by now.

------
anonymfus
_> He says he does not know who they are, but that they are certainly not the
Russian security agencies._

How that can be possible?

~~~
mladenkovacevic
I don't think that's the relevant point here. That's merely his opinion, and
being a Russian, certainly he is more willing to give his government the
benefit of the doubt.

What's more interesting is that he is willing to work with the FBI and is
offering clues into uncovering the hackers, but simply nobody has contacted
him or expressed interest in pursuing the hackers.

~~~
trendia
I've been following the recent FBI Congressional hearings and to be honest,
they're either very incompetent or very good at acting incompetent.

~~~
ethanbond
Or competence struggles to shine through bureaucracy. I think every one of us
has probably experienced this personally, and it's kind of lame to act like it
couldn't happen to our govt (which undoubtedly has at least some smart
people).

